# Koa Nunchucks



## Kalai (Feb 8, 2008)

I have been making too many bowls recently and felt compeled to do some spindle turning and I figured I could use another pair of nunchucks so here it is--Koa Nunchucks, aloha.

Kalai


----------



## R2 (Feb 8, 2008)

Lokking at those I am reminde of a pair of wooden wistles I once saw&gt; Nice work.[]


----------



## ahoiberg (Feb 8, 2008)

cool chris, i never would have thought of turning nunchucks...


----------



## doddman70 (Feb 8, 2008)

very nice!! sometimes you just got to change it up


----------



## Tuba707 (Feb 8, 2008)

I made a half-pair from chechen... lol, so I guess they really aren't nunchukus yet.


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Tuba707_
> 
> I made a half-pair from chechen... lol, so I guess they really aren't nunchukus yet.



those would be non-chucks

Kalai-

What dimensions did you use?


----------



## Kalai (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone
Jon most nunchucks are about 12" long and about 1" in dia + -, I like mine shorter these are 9" long and 1.25 in dia.  Aloha.

Kalai[8D]


----------



## GoodTurns (Feb 9, 2008)

Thought they looked a little "stubby"...my kid is working on his black belt and has taken several classes with various weapons...I think the chucks have been his favorite overall.


----------



## Kalai (Feb 9, 2008)

Hay Jon that is neat, I have been into Martial arts since I was 12, if your son wants, give me the dimentions to his favorite chucks and I will make a pair out of Koa for him and all you do is pay for shipping  Aloha.

Kalai


----------



## GBusardo (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Chris,,  they look real nice!   I was wondering though,  Why would you need another pair? Did the first pair wear out? [}]


----------



## johnny1211 (Feb 12, 2008)

These would make a great gift for a friend of mine who is into the martial arts. As I am not, is Koa the traditional wood used for these? It would be neat to make him a set. Are they connected by drilling and tying knots?


----------



## johncrane (Feb 12, 2008)

looking good.


----------



## Kalai (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone.
Johnny, Koa is just a local wood here in Hawaii that I used, I am not sure what the traditional wood is.  I did drill a hole and knot the nylon rope at the end, I drilled the hole a bit larger at the end so it will allow the knot to go in and hide abit.  If you want a pair I can make one for you, they are easy to make  Aloha.

Chris
Kalai


----------



## elody21 (Feb 13, 2008)

Love them! can you imagine how much those would hurt if they were made of Corian!!!!!!??????


----------

